# Aqua V2 and Dark Horse Special - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/3/15)

R340
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/aqua-v2-clone-by-ehpro









R300
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/dark-horse-clone-rda

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

